# chariot (à roulettes) pour portable



## xardoc' (9 Mai 2003)

Je cherche un chariot pour utiliser un Ibook dans un service hospitalier de façon à pouvoir travailler debout. Celà existe (vu àG.Pompidou), on peut éventuellement en bricoler un mais il faut également un système antivol efficace. Bien sûr il doit pouivoir ensuite ête facilement retiré


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mai 2003)

Un truc de *ce style*?


----------



## ced06c (7 Février 2008)

Salut, 
J'ai découvert un produit plus sympa je trouve, il est en bois donc plus solide, il y a un système de recharche intégrer, il est muni de roulettes donc facilement transportable d'un endroit à un autre. Le site internet est http://www.laclassemobile.fr 
Ca m'a l'air vraiment très pratique.


----------



## Pifou80 (8 Février 2008)

ou une armoire à la bonne hauteur avec des roulettes, un trou et tu fixe le cordon anti-vol vendu sur l'apple store.


----------

